# Sports massage in Dubai



## andyukr (Mar 16, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good place to get a sports massage preferably in DIFC or Downtown

thanks in advance


----------



## tiberias (Mar 24, 2012)

*Dubai Physiotherapy and Family Medicine Clinic*

Hi, would recommend Bruce Smart at Dubai Physiotherapy and Family Medicine Clinic, really great guy, clinic is at Jumeirah beach road.

Sorry I couldn't post link, have to few posts, but just google "bruce smart Dubai Physiotherapy and Family Medicine Clinic" and you should find it.

Hope I could help, if you see him, you can say hi from Peter


----------

